# wireless connection keeps disconnecting



## TomAmundsen (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, I am having trouble connecting to the WiFi network in my apartment. I am using FreeBSD 7.2 and I have a Intel PRO/Wireless 2915abg network card.

When I run wpa_supplicant (after editing /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf), it will connect, and then disconnect. This keeps happening, and I can never actually get a real connection in order to actually ping some server. Any ideas what it might be? I am starting to think that the network is not actually a, b, or g...


----------



## TomAmundsen (Jul 19, 2009)

Oddly enough, it is working now that I am sitting near the router...


----------

